# Goat milk in Soap



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I read somewhere, don't remember where, that goat milk in your soap would cause your fragrances to not stick. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Not true at all.. I just used a bar of soap I made close to 4 years ago.. scent is still strong in it.. that is not to say that all fragrances stick that good... citrus for example, they don't.. they fade..
the one I just opened and used is Black Raspberry Vanilla.. I use 100 percent milk as liquid in most of my soaps..


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks Barbara,
I didn't think it could be true, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It does change the PH of the soap and makes some colors morph or fade, but I don't see any difference in goatmilk or non goatmilk soaps scents. In fact I do make a couple of my scents in both, one for just sales and another with no goatmilk for stores.

Barb I am going to ask on another thread but what BRV are you using? Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I found a tub the other day with my very first soap in it... made with goats milk  it still smells like lavender!!! and of course I had put lavender seeds in it.....looks like soaped rat turds...yuck! also found my first swirled soap  still pretty and it still smells good, but not as strong  
The one thing I can tell you though is these bars are about 3 oz.... They are ROCKS! I will have to see if i can dig up what all is actually in them, but I am going to use them up since there isn't any point in keeping them around


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Lynn_Theesfeld said:


> I found a tub the other day with my very first soap in it... made with goats milk  it still smells like lavender!!! and of course I had put lavender seeds in it.....looks like soaped rat turds...yuck!


 :laughcry LOL!! I'm glad you mentioned that. I was about 2 days away from adding lavender buds to a batch of soap!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

LOL...A few lavender buds on top of the soap do look nice though.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Yup thats how we do it here Anita...just add them to the top, a bit of a pain, but they sell a little better that way


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Lynn_Theesfeld said:


> I found a tub the other day with my very first soap in it... made with goats milk  it still smells like lavender!!! and of course I had put lavender seeds in it.....looks like soaped rat turds...yuck!


This made me laugh......until I stepped into the shower and stared at my brand new Eucalyptus 'n Herbs soap. The Savory in it has browned up some after this bar hit the shower.....does it look like rat turds to others? I was so happy with this soap when I just made it, now I'm in doubt!


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought a bar of soap once that had buds in it, well it smelled nice and looked nice until I used it in the bath tub.
The bath water had all kinds of floaty things in it and looked like I was bathing in creek water mixed with cow poop.
JoAnn


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

lol gotta love it!! 
The lavender I make now has the buds on the top- I have to say it is a large pain in the butt and a mess in general, but they are selling really well so.... I will stick with it until it either gets the best of me, or I find a really nice purple that will actually stay purple to swirl with


----------

